# Saginaw, MI - Gucci, Male, 2 years old, URGENT...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_*Posted by KaiLouie:* To anyone looking at this, I've requested this thread be moved to urgent. I just found out this is a high kill shelter! _

Click this bar to view the full image.  



    

*Gucci*


*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Saginaw, MI *

Large • Adult • Male 



    
Gucci is a 2-year old male, GSD that weighs 85lbs. He was surrendered with his father Buddy when the family couldn't afford to keep them. Gucci is a beautiful example of the breed. He is intelligent, curious and learning his place in the kennel. At one point, Gucci was a house dog and is very neat in his kennel as a result. He likes his father, Buddy but we have not evaluated him with other dogs yet. Gucci's new home needs to be with people who have GDS or large breed experience. The adoption fee is $45. Please stop in for a visit during our business hours. The Saginaw County Animal Care Center is located at 1312 Gratiot. The adoption room is open 8:00 - 4:30 Monday thru Thursday and 8:00 - 4:00 on Fridays. Please call us at 989-797-4504 for more information. For safety reasons, families with young children can only adopt a puppy.

*More about Gucci*

Pet ID: 292 • House trained • Prefers a home without: young children • Primary color: Tricolor (Brown, Black & White) • Coat length: Medium 
*Gucci's Contact Info*





*Saginaw County Animal Care Center*, Saginaw, MI 

989-797-4504
Email Saginaw County Animal Care Center
For more information, visit Saginaw County Animal Care Center's Web site.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PLEASE DON'T DOUBLE POST! I sent in a notification and this one will be closed/deleted. 

Anyone who want to post please go to the other thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/175649-saginaw-mi-gucci-2-yr-old-male.html


----------

